# Marysville Upground Reservoir



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

This was in today's paper. Looks like some good news!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

If you can't read this it says that Marysville was granted $427,250 from ODNR to add boating and fishing access to the reservoir. The project is to be completed by the summer of 2016 and will have a 10 hp. limit.


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

Can't wait!! When can I get the yak out on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Cool! I was in some meetings about this last year, the ODNR grant required them to allow the access. They just had to develop some facilities like a ramp and rest rooms, etc.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Any idea what is going to be stocked or if fish are already in it? Any word on ice fishing it?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

fishintechnician said:


> Any idea what is going to be stocked or if fish are already in it? Any word on ice fishing it?


If these questions are directed at me, I don't know the answers to them. All I know about it is what I read in the paper. Maybe FOSR can answer them or be able get the answers. Otherwise, I would suggest you call ODNR and ask them.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I looked up my meeting notes and there's just "reservoir is already stocked" but I don't have the species. I could try to track down that speaker and find out what they stocked.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you know when it was stocked by chance?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

IIRC it was two years ago.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I heard a rumor it was supposed to be stocked with a bunch of perch and crappie but idk, just wondered I anyone knew


----------



## ron92 (Jan 29, 2009)

It was stocked with perch fingerlings this past fall. They will addd boat ramp docks, courtsy docks and more parking. 10 hp lomit. to be ready summer of 2016


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I hope the reservoir is maintained better than the upground at kildare plains was. That was ruined due to stupidity.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree Lowe! That place was an awsome fishery during it's time. No it is down over 20 ft from what it was. Almost low enough that the boat ramp is unusable. It's sad.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

I heard ODNR is going to go with unlimited hp. and a 10mph speed limit. -
Just-kidding- Just-kidding guys !!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good news on the Marysville lake, how big is it?? would be great if a local club took ownership and tried to get a bunch of fish habitat tree piles out there wih the DNs help to help the fishery get a boost before the ramp was done. 
as far as Killdeer, I was there yesterday looking at it and getting depressed by the ramp, it seems the same 400K could probably fix it.... or at least to the point of doubling the water, then restock and start over with the walleyes and perch..

Salmonid


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree mark, with everything you said. Anyone know who is in control of the project there? I'd be willing to make some contacts and see what they say about fish cover.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The game warden for Union Co. is the one who really spearheaded this, so he'd be the first one I contacted regarding placeing cover in there .......... great idea to get things started.
Also, heard that some of the local "bait bucket biologists" have been at work stocking the lake. I haven't witnessed it, but heard that there may be some surprise catches once it's opened.


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

bassin mickey said:


> I heard ODNR is going to go with unlimited hp. and a 10mph speed limit. -
> 
> Just-kidding- Just-kidding guys !!!



And will be running laser speed enforcement to help pay for the costs to run it. That sounds about right. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I've established contact with the director of public services in Marysville and have permission to ask questions. Now I'll comb back through this thread and collect a few.

Edited to add, Here's the questions I pulled from this thread. Any more to add, before I submit them?



> What fish have been stocked, and when?
> 
> Will ice fishing be allowed?
> 
> ...


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Fosr sounds like you have the in roads. I'd be willing to donate time to help place structure as I'm sure others would be too. We would need to have structure to put in such as brush/Christmas trees boulder and the likes. I'm sure if we got the ok we could get volunteers and donations. Some of the larger stuff may have to wait until the ramp is actually in to be places but it could always be an ongoing project.


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

FOSR said:


> I've established contact with the director of public services in Marysville and have permission to ask questions. Now I'll comb back through this thread and collect a few.
> 
> Edited to add, Here's the questions I pulled from this thread. Any more to add, before I submit them?



FOSR

will you please ask when kayaking will be allowed?

Thanks


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

is this the big one on route 4 outside of richwood we are talking about?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Skip Hoffman said:


> is this the big one on route 4 outside of richwood we are talking about?


No, that's the new Columbus upground reservoir.

Edited to add, go look it up on the google maps satellite view - it only appears when you zoom in close enough. Zoom back and it goes to an older image when it was still a construction site.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Using Bing Maps and the "birds eye" feature gives you a nice view of it. It is just NW of town.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

What is the average depth ?


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

How's the fishing at the reservoir? Wonder if that bigger one on route 4 will open up to the public anytime soon?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The one on route 4 will never be open to the public, at least that's the plan. My son worked for the city of C-bus & it is strictly off limits.
The Marysville upground is improving as the perch grow & should be decent this year, assuming people don't take the small ones & bucket loads out.


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Is it open or iced over ?


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

https://www.marysvilleohio.org/Facilities/Facility/Details/Upground-Reservoir-24


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

WLAngler said:


> https://www.marysvilleohio.org/Facilities/Facility/Details/Upground-Reservoir-24


I've seen that link, that doesn't answer the question.
I'm not looking to ice fish, I'm looking for open water.
Thanks ;
Panfisher1


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

I've fished it a couple times a year the past couple years. I live really close so it's a nice spot to wet a line without much effort. It's absolutely full of perch but the average size is maybe 5" at best. If you want to weed through 100 4-5" fish, you can find some decent ones. Great place to take the kids and keep them interested. Like said above, hopefully the bucket-fillers stay away


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Panfisher1 said:


> I've seen that link, that doesn't answer the question.
> I'm not looking to ice fish, I'm looking for open water.
> Thanks ;
> Panfisher1


I wasn't answering your question, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

It was a question Sneakin Creekin asked if when kayaking was allowed there. So I posted that link that stated hand-powered watercraft (kayaks, canoes, and paddleboards) are permitted.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

There is a kayak launch


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> I've fished it a couple times a year the past couple years. I live really close so it's a nice spot to wet a line without much effort. It's absolutely full of perch but the average size is maybe 5" at best. If you want to weed through 100 4-5" fish, you can find some decent ones. Great place to take the kids and keep them interested. Like said above, hopefully the bucket-fillers stay away


So, if you have to weed through 100 fish to find some keepers, wouldn't bucket filler be a good thing?


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

By no means am I a biologist, but I agree with Ronny. The first time I was on that lake I couldn’t believe my sonar due to the frequency of marking large schools of fish. They were everywhere, but consistently at the same depth. Sure enough, they were fish because every time I set up on them I was catching. I called the State to get numbers of that and other lakes. While talking to the guy he said those fish should be in the 9” range. The amateur in me says there are way too many in there to get to size. They are fun to catch, great to keep everyone interested, but all 5-7” with an outlier occasionally.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

They are just getting established so numbers are a good thing, regardless of size. There will be more predators soon (what I hear), so they will become the forage base for those.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

That would be interesting. It’s seems the reservoir could be turned into a great inland place to get a solid keeper population of perch. Clear water, lots of weeds, and plenty deep enough. You can throw a rock in any direction and hit a good “predator” lake of most species though. 


T-180 said:


> They are just getting established so numbers are a good thing, regardless of size. There will be more predators soon (what I hear), so they will become the forage base for those.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

If they are that thick, they are established. A few buckets gone isn't going to change that.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Ronny said:


> If they are that thick, they are established. A few buckets gone isn't going to change that.


Agreed that some take isn’t a bad thing. I’m by no means advocating for all catch and release but when you head out on a nice day and see folks lined up and throwing everything they catch into a bucket it isn’t productive either


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> Agreed that some take isn’t a bad thing. I’m by no means advocating for all catch and release but when you head out on a nice day and see folks lined up and throwing everything they catch into a bucket isn’t productive either


I really hope this thing reaches it’s potential. One thing to keep in mind, these fish are often coming up from 25-30 ft deep, sometimes gut hooked. Totally agree about being selective of how much you take, and how often you take. This could be a great place to take kids for a catch and fish fry, which is a fantastic way to get kids into fishing.


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

So basically the best way to catch fish here is if you have a boat to get to the deeper water to catch really small perch?


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

kewlwhiponyourface said:


> So basically the best way to catch fish here is if you have a boat to get to the deeper water to catch really small perch?


Nope. Typical upground reservoir. No boat needed, but it is a great place to take kids who aren’t boat experienced to get comfortable while catching a hole pile of fish.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Very true. Sometimes too many dinks is better than no dinks at all.


----------

